# will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots?



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

will they?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Iceman666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]will they?[HR][/HR]​NO NO NO!








*H1*









*H4*


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Cullen)*

thanks...can ya tell im new at this








where can i get a H4 headlight bucket (5.75" i think) that will fit in Mk1 scirocco lights?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Iceman666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks...can ya tell im new at this








where can i get a H4 headlight bucket (5.75" i think) that will fit in Mk1 scirocco lights?[HR][/HR]​Sorry what do you mean by bucket?
BULB?


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Cullen)*

the part you put the bulb in (cone shaped with the lens on it) the actual headlight it self


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Iceman666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks...can ya tell im new at this








where can i get a H4 headlight bucket (5.75" i think) that will fit in Mk1 scirocco lights?[HR][/HR]​Lets see now there is a guy mailing me who has WRONGLY gotten some Hella 5 3/4 H4 headlights maybe you could get them he is also on the Vortex.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Cullen)*

Oh oh ya please either give me his email or ask him how much he wants for em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: will H4 bulbs fit in H1 slots? (Iceman666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh oh ya please either give me his email or ask him how much he wants for em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​See IM !


----------

